# Few Venison Recipes



## zoomse (Jul 6, 2011)

Venison With Almonds
Categories: game
Yield: 6 servings
1/2 c crushed pineapple
2 tb margarine or butter
1 1/2 tb cornstarch
1/2 c pineapple juice
2 c meat stock
2 c cooked, cubed elk or deer
1/2 c sliced celery
1/2 c slivered toasted almonds
1 ts salt
Brown pineapple in the margarine or butter for 5 minutes. Mix cornstarch
with pineapple juice. Add mixture and meat stock to the browned pineapple.
Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until thickened. Boil 2 minutes,
then add meat, celery, almonds and salt. Allow to heat through and serve
with rice or chow mein noodles.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Jellied Venison Salad
Categories: game
Yield: 6 servings
1 1/2 tb unflavored gelatin
1/2 c cold water
1 bouillon cube
1 1/2 c boiling water
1/4 c vinegar
1/2 ts salt
2 c cooked, diced, leftover-
-roast of; venison
2 tb green pepper, chopped
2 tb pimiento,cut in small pieces
4 sweet pickles, chopped
2 tb celery, diced
1 tb onion, diced
2 tb cooked cut green beans
Soak gelatin in cold water. Dissolve bouillon cube and gelatin in boiling
water. Add vinegar and salt. Cool this mixture and when just beginning to
set add the rest of ingredients. Pour into individual molds or greased
8-inch square baking dish. Chill and serve on a bed of lettuce with
mayonnaise.


Enjoy


----------

